# Clausing 8530 random take-down pics



## calstar

Got this on CL, 6hr round trip, $1100(includes gas for trip). Talked to Clausing folks, built in 1969 and sold to a machine vendor in Burbank, Ca(I bought it about 100 miles from there). It has power feed,  4:1 hand crank reduction gear(you can choose 1:1 or 4:1 for faster table travel, not the original handle), DC motor with speed controller, Kurt 4", small round riser  and a few mt2 collets. I'm just throwing up some take-down pics which I take to help me get it back together. I'll post "progress reports" during the process but I don't have tons of time so it will be slow. Bill Gruby's vids helped me lot, and I've downloaded user manuals, parts schematics, etc.

Brian

Loaded and heading for home after a food stop a few miles from the po's place.

































































lower v-way in pic clean, upper still kunky










Table cleaned and stoned to remove high dings, everything else still dirty


----------



## tertiaryjim

Thanks for posting all the pics of your mill.
Hope the swarf n dirt haven't caused any damage.
Am surprised to see machine marks on the ways. They must have really cranked those machines out at one time.
Wish I had one.


----------



## calstar

tertiaryjim said:


> Hope the swarf n dirt haven't caused any damage.



Yeah me too, other than the crappy paint its looking pretty good, no broken or chipped teeth, lead screws not sloppy, fine quill feed works well, ways look decent other than being dirty. I think the 8530 was kept over oiled a bit with little periodic cleaning, but I'd rather that is case than not enough lube. Whiled not scraped the machined surfaces will meet my needs for accuracy at this stage of my hobby metal machining career, which is a about a year This will replace my RongFu 30 type mill/drill so I'm pretty sure it will be an improvement as far as I can speculate on its condition. I'm keeping as a dp or secondary mill as needed, got it for really cheap and have it set up with i-gages so it doesn't make sense to me to sell it.

Brian


----------



## Smudgemo

Nice score!  That's what I originally wanted for a mill, but wasn't able to find around here.  Save up for a proper DRO for it instead of the igauging stuff again.  It's a big difference that you'll like and appreciate with this machine (saying that as someone that did just that.)  The cabinet is an excellent piece that I'd like to loosely copy for my BenchMaster.  Are you going to repaint it?

-Ryan


----------



## calstar

Smudgemo said:


> Save up for a proper DRO for it instead of the igauging stuff again.  It's a big difference that you'll like and appreciate with this machine (saying that as someone that did just that.).......  Are you going to repaint it?
> 
> -Ryan



Yeah Ryan, I'm looking at DROs within my limited budget, but I am going to upgrade from the igages, which will stay on the mill/drill.  Yes I'm going to paint it but I'm not going to go nuts over it, not stripping it but  clean, sand, clean, primer, sand, clean, paint is the route I'm going, no spraying, roller and brush, done quite a lot of painting(wood and woodworking machines), it will definitely look better.

Brian


----------



## 34_40

Looks like a nice piece.  I brought home a 8520 some months back and I dis-assembled it to the major components and filled my little Fiesta to bring it home!

I've been having a blast just getting tooling and learning what it can (and can't ) do.  Like you I've been working up to this and hope you enjoy yourself as my as I do when making chips!


thanks for sharing the pics too.


----------



## jlrice54

I bought my 8520 six years ago this month.   I still haven't taken it down to clean and paint.  I occasionally hit the limits of the little mill and have started prepping SWMBO to the arrival of a Bridgeport or Wells Index as soon as I find a suitable candidate.  She just got over the South Bend 9A and agreed to ride with me from North Texas to eastern Indiana to pick it up next week.

Even after bringing home a larger mill, I'll still use the 8520 and it's sister my 8540.

Congrats on your finds.  You will enjoy  the hell out of them.  On a side note, I hauled both my 8520 and 8540 home in a pickup that it was a twin to yours.  It was a good truck until my oldest daughter rolled it in  August 2012.

James


----------



## Splat

Nice score, Bri!  I'd love to have power table feed on mine, and maybe the crank reduction, too.   One thing I noticed in your pics is the two bolts? (one small and one big) sticking out from the side of the column just under where the top cross piece mounts to the column.  Anyone know what they're for?


----------



## JPMacG

I'm interested in obtaining an 8520/30/25 myself. My workshop is in my basement, down a flight of steps. Can you give me an estimate of how much the heaviest part weighs (maybe the vertical column)? And also, whether or not you think that part could be hand trucked down a set of steps?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## the gentleman

You got a great home shop mill . . . the price was low for that machine and all accessories

- - - Updated - - -



JPMacG said:


> I'm interested in obtaining an 8520/30/25 myself. My workshop is in my basement, down a flight of steps. Can you give me an estimate of how much the heaviest part weighs (maybe the vertical column)? And also, whether or not you think that part could be hand trucked down a set of steps?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jon



Hello Jon . . .I live in Buffalo NY and have a Clausing 8530 for sale . . . send me a PM if you are interested


----------



## calstar

JPMacG said:


> . Can you give me an estimate of how much the heaviest part weighs (maybe the vertical column)? And also, whether or not you think that part could be hand trucked down a set of steps?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jon



Here ya go, found this while researching the mill. The head and motor are easily separated, the table and knee not so easy but doable. The column is the heaviest single part, relatively easy work with a dolly and straps I would think.  Brian


----------



## JPMacG

Thank you Brian!   That helps a lot.


----------



## calstar

Splat said:


> One thing I noticed in your pics is the two bolts? (one small and one big) sticking out from the side of the column just under where the top cross piece mounts to the column.  Anyone know what they're for?


 They are actually both pins for indexing(I assume) the head and spacer block back to 90 degrees to the table if its moved/rotated. The top one appears to be factory installed, the bottom is a bolt with the threads machined off and turned to a taper. The vertical bolt head seen above (another on the other side) holds the head/motor/shaft to the round spacer block with a bridge, once thats taken off there are four countersunk allen head bolt that secure the spacer to the column. 

view of the top of the spacer still attached to the column, the entire head assembly attaches to the "bridge"




below shows the top of the column and the bottom of the spacer, the "bridge" is held between the column and the spacer by the lip seen on the spacer, visible are the halves of the hole for the pin





Brian


----------

